# Mandrel Issue



## Smitty (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a pencil turning kit that I have had since the early 1990's. I was going to build it today; but, it won't fit on my 7mm mandrel because one of the tubes starts at 7mm and is tapered down to about 4mm or so. I've only turned straight 7mm tubes in the past.

What do I need to do?


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2017)

@Schroedc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2017)

Smitty said:


> I have a pencil turning kit that I have had since the early 1990's. I was going to build it today; but, it won't fit on my 7mm mandrel because one of the tubes starts at 7mm and is tapered down to about 4mm or so. I've only turned straight 7mm tubes in the past.
> 
> What do I need to do?



Doesn't sound like anything I've seen. Can you post a picture?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Doesn't sound like anything I've seen. Can you post a picture?



Me either -- but I'd say the only option you have is to turn between centers.

Just curious: how did you drill the hole for the tapered tube?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Smitty (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. 

Duncsuss, I haven't drill it yet; but, I plan to use two different drill sizes. The inside of the blank won't be tapered.

As requested, here are some photos. The first one shows the tapered end. The second one shows the parts that go into the tube, and the last one shows the bottom part of the pencil assembled. The tip screws into the into the pencil mechanism at the tapered end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2017)

Got it. From these pix, I'm fairly sure that I'd turn it between centers.

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smitty (Sep 27, 2017)

I guess I need to buy one of those large cone live centers to hold it. I just saw the large cone live center in Colin's thread "So you want to start turning pens..." I guess I'll also need to get a headstock dead center like he references. That's going to be one expensive pencil when all is said and done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2017)

Just make one out of wood. You can make it any size!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Just make one out of wood. You can make it any size!!
> 
> View attachment 134857
> 
> ...



Lee, can you show a pic of the whole thing? How does it go on the headstock? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2017)

First pict is in a chuck.

2nd pict has a morse taper & fits into headstock spindle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 28, 2017)

@Smitty - if it's just a one off pen make an adapter for your chuck, you can use whatever live center you have, just make a wooden or plastic adapter. If you turn lots of pens, look at going to a big cone live center and a metal dead center as they last a good long while. If you don't turn too many, stick with what you've got that works for you.

On that kit, I've never seen one like that before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 28, 2017)

TBC without bushings.

Les


----------



## Smitty (Sep 28, 2017)

I think I will get a live cone center. Can't have too many. As to the dead center for the headstock, I like to make spinning tops. I'll start a top and use the cone of the top. Then when I am done with the pencil, I'lll finish the top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 28, 2017)

Smitty said:


> I think I will get a live cone center. Can't have too many. As to the dead center for the headstock, I like to make spinning tops. I'll start a top and use the cone of the top. Then when I am done with the pencil, I'lll finish the top.



Just remember, don't crank things down too tight, you can split tubes or stretch them out if you get carried away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 3, 2018)

not a solution, but my first thought was a one off pen made out of a rifle cartridge. The cartridge is necked down at the bullet end just like the kit. Amazing how you can adapt one solution to a problem just waiting to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

